# another newbie with a rescued baby



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi all, here is another post about the same old topic, some poor bleeding heart sap finding a baby bird and trying to rescue it. I'm not a bird person but I am an avid animal rescuer, and a Vet Tech, but this just isn't my specialty. I always find great answers on species-specific forums so I thought I'd join your fray. Anyway, the story is this: Working at the barn today, I see a fledgling standing on the ground, and unafraid when I approach. It hopped and flapped a bit but cannot fly. According to the pix on your link, I would estimate it at 16 days. I could not get it back up into the rafters to the nest site, and the ranch owners are not exactly pigeon-friendly, so I whisked it home. I had about 20 minutes before I needed to leave for work, so I scanned your website, put it in an empty macaw cage I have on my back patio, it's about 75-85 degrees consistently even at night, and provided the recommended hideaway box, a "nest" of wicker basket with shredded newspaper, tiny water bowl, and managed to make a quick gruel of crushed Cheerios and water, with a few drops of OJ, and it probably got about .25 cc worth. When I first rescued it, I put it into a bucket with a bit of water in the bottom and tilted it so it would pool, and it DRANK AND DRANK so it was thirsty, dehydrated probably. Just got home from work, it was sleeping in the "nest" although standing up (is that normal?) and tried feeding again. It's not happy about the cereal, and pecked me a few times although it did get about another .3 -.5 cc of formula. Then I set it back in the cage, it indignantly hopped back to the nest and promptly went to sleep. In answer to questions you have asked others:

1) are her eyes wide open and does she seem alert ? or does she often close her eyes and seem sleepy/lethargic ? BOTH - ALERT WHEN I FIRST ARRIVE, SEEMS TO DOZE OFF WITH DISINTEREST AFTER FEEDING ATTEMPTS

2) Does she stand and move around a lot. Or does she sort of just sit immobile ? BOTH, MOVES AROUND A BIT BUT IS UNGAINLY AND SEEMS TO PREFER HUNKERING DOWN, EITHER IN MY LAP OR THE NEST BOX

3) Are her feathers fluffed out most of the time...or do the sit to her body, making her look 'slim' ? FLUFFED OUT

4) Does her breathing seem laboured at all ? NO

5) Is her breath stinky, or when you look in her mouth is it mucousy/creamy looking in there ???? NO

6) Is she pooping at all ? IN THE 8 HOURS I'VE HAD HER, SHE'S POOPED ABOUT 8 TIMES, BUT IT HAS LESS SOLID MATTER EACH TIME, AND THE SOLID HAS CHANGED FROM GREEN TO BROWN. 

I'm in Las Vegas, if you have someone out her who would want to take her, I'd be happy to hand her over. I'd like to keep her myself but reality is that unless she starts to eat well, I'm not comfortable keeping her as I work in 6-9 hour shifts and no one else can feed for me. She did peck the ground and drink on her own, does that mean she's old enough for seed? Thanks for any help, sorry if it's redundant to other posts but I'm so short on time and tried to glean what I could from a quick scan of your website. I'll post a pic tomorrow if the admin lets me. Thanks to all. ~Karin


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

this is very good,.he has a chance at survival,..water is very important,.drinking on his own ,-no less??-thats good for a squab,..i would still recommend kaytee brand (formula-extra) with omega-has a black label,read directions carefully..get some wild bird food/pigeon food-just incase he is advanced enough to eat on his own,.change his poop box daily,..don,t keep him in a bowl(nest) use a plastic container type oblong,rectangular,etc.,.keep cats and other predators away,..his body temp runs about 105*- i should advise a heating pad on low and monitored,.daily exercises,wiggle feet legs and wings,..lets us know,you are now a mother/father and a doctor,.sincerely james waller,..


----------



## VegasTiger (Jun 13, 2009)

*Pic and update*

Thanks for your reply, I also found another thread from a long time ago with feeding suggestions, so I went out and purchased bird seed, put it out and tapped the plate....no go. Did the water/tilt beak thing and she drinks a bit but not much, certainly not enough. When I try to feed with the syringe, she only opens her mouth out of irritation and doesn't actually try to feed, just ends up swallowing some out of necessity. When I try to part the beak, she shakes her head back and forth and won't have any of it. I'm worried as I have to work a 9-hr shift today. She was pecking the bottom of the bucket I brought her home in incessantly, but I guess that was just trying to get out. She's up but not really around yet, I came out to find her standing outside the box in the sun, maybe warming up. Will try again soon once the sun has warmed her, although it's already 76 degrees here. I took out the nest as you suggested, now just lining the hidey box with papertowels, she poops on everything! Now the poop has no brown or intestine-looking squiggles, just the clear and white. I'm worried. There's a bird sanctuary near me that opens at 9am. I may see if they'll take her, although I'll be sad. Here are 2 pictures of Gladys:


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for helping this little guy out, there are a lot worse things to be than a bleeding heart.

I do not think he is not old enough to have learned how to eat on his own yet , so you will have to hand feed him for a while to get his strength up and get him to a point where he is self-sufficient. In the meantime keep him well hydrated until you get the feedings going.

Here are a few links on how to do it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/various-methods-to-feed-young-squabs-9682.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/pictures-amp-videos-of-tube-feeding-16235.html

There will be others along with more help and if I remember right, there are a few people in your area that could help you out if they see your post.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

This baby is way to young to be eating on it's own. Please see the link below. This member is in LV and can probably help you or put you in touch with another member that we have in LV. 
I sent her a PM and asked her to have a look at your thread. She'll probably contact you or post, so keep checking back.


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=9952


----------



## VegasTiger (Jun 13, 2009)

*running to Petco*

I've got 2 hrs before I leave for work. The picture of how to make the proper syringe/bag thing was VERY helpful....pix do so much better than trying to visualize! Gonna run to Petco to get some Kaytee, I have a 12ml syringe already, will see if they sell anything premade for this, and will come home and try it. I think if I can get her a good amount of food before I leave for work, she'll be OK untiil I get home....? How many more days until you think she would eat on her own? I am out of town for the weekend of the 19th and the 27th, and there's no way the boyfriend will do this. Maybe some of those local people in Las Vegas can babysit for me???


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi All..........I just got off the phone with Karin. She is bringing the baby here to me within the next two hours.

I already have one baby that I am hand feeding so what's one more. Just haveto make a double batch of formula. Actually I think it will be better for both birds as I plan to keep the both birds together.

Will update later after the birds arrival.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

VegasTiger said:


> I've got 2 hrs before I leave for work. The picture of how to make the proper syringe/bag thing was VERY helpful....pix do so much better than trying to visualize! Gonna run to Petco to get some Kaytee, I have a 12ml syringe already, will see if they sell anything premade for this, and will come home and try it. I think if I can get her a good amount of food before I leave for work, she'll be OK untiil I get home....? How many more days until you think she would eat on her own? I am out of town for the weekend of the 19th and the 27th, and there's no way the boyfriend will do this. Maybe some of those local people in Las Vegas can babysit for me???


If you can get the baby fed good before work, then it will be ok for a while. I'm sure the Louise will be on line shortly and will see this. We'll get it straightened out. Don't worry about having to leave the baby with the boyfriend. I think a babysitter will be available. 
The baby looks to be around 14 to 16 days old, so it will be another week at least before it eats on its own.


----------



## VegasTiger (Jun 13, 2009)

*Found a foster!*

Thanks for everyone's posts, I have made contact with a wonderful Pigeon Lady here in LV who is already hand feeding a baby, and she offered to take mine and keep them together! I really appreciate everyone's help in finding this contact for me and now I know my baby will survive. Best wishes, Karin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

COOL!! We were posting at the same time................thanks!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Way Cool! Louise...YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, this is very good news!

Karyn


----------



## VegasTiger (Jun 13, 2009)

*Almost out the door....*

So I'm getting ready to leave for work and go to Louise's beforehand and drop off Gladys (Ok, I know...I named her after like 5 minutes), so I peek out back to see how she's doing, and get this.....SHE'S EATING THE BIRD SEED! Well she was just pecking away at the plate of seed, don't know how much she was actually getting. I went out and took the tiny dish of water, spilt some on the plate and she went nuts trying to drink it, so I did like the posts said and held her beak in the tilted dish, and she took a nice long drink. So, she's a "mature" 16 days! Also, I have a wild bird feeder in the backyard about 10 feet from her cage, so I put some seed there so they would all come and she would have company. All the morning doves were perched nearby, so maybe she took some cues from them with the seed! Anyway, I will miss her. She peeps now when I walk out and her eyes LOOK at things, you can see the personality and intelligence, she's such a beautiful creature and I wish I could be her mommy, but this time I think she'll be better off with Louise and a new baby friend in need. I already have 3 cats, 2 rabbits, 2 fish and an iguana....all rescues. The boyfriend nearly choked when I told him a new bird, and a pigeon of all things, was the latest rescue. But, he's pretty accommodating all things considered! When I met him he had no pets and white carpet, six years ago. He's adapting.

Anyway, thanks again to all! Will keep in touch with you to see how Gladys is doing and all the responses. I love these animal communities, you guys were RIGHT THERE in a flash for me and Gladys. namaste, Karin


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

*Baby Has Arrived*

The new baby is here with me now. He is very active and alert and is eating some seeds. He must not have been away from the parents too long as he appears very well fed and healthy.

Karin was such a wonderful woman and I could tell he her was breaking when she left him with me.

I will start a new thread and post pictures of both babies together.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Louise!

Great update!

I am glad to hear the youngster is eating well, and now has another little buddy to hang with..


----------

